# Led strip lights



## gaz2374 (Aug 29, 2005)

Iv asked this a while ago but didn't end up getting any but now I need some and all I can find on eBay are ones from hong kong , anyone know any reputable uk sites or anyone on here that can supply 2 24" strips in white with a plug on end . Thanks


----------



## sadams (Jun 30, 2010)

I think someone in the classifieds is selling these ! Im sure his name on here is reptiles ink !


----------



## gaz2374 (Aug 29, 2005)

sadams said:


> I think someone in the classifieds is selling these ! Im sure his name on here is reptiles ink !


Cheers mate il take a look


----------



## MartinMc (May 19, 2011)

What about these bad boys?
eBay - The UK's Online Marketplace


----------



## gaz2374 (Aug 29, 2005)

MartinMc said:


> What about these bad boys?
> eBay - The UK's Online Marketplace


Just contacted them cheers matey


----------



## MartinMc (May 19, 2011)

No bother. Let me know if they are any good I was thinking about them for lighting my corn vivs


----------



## gaz2374 (Aug 29, 2005)

MartinMc said:


> No bother. Let me know if they are any good I was thinking about them for lighting my corn vivs


Will do I'm just waiting on a question to be answered before I buy


----------



## gaz2374 (Aug 29, 2005)

MartinMc said:


> No bother. Let me know if they are any good I was thinking about them for lighting my corn vivs


Those LEDs are spot on mate but the driver doesn't work but lights are fine


----------



## MartinMc (May 19, 2011)

Cool they are cheap enough Ill give them a go: victory:


----------



## herp_derp (Nov 11, 2011)

I got something off ebay a couple of years back for my fish tank, think it was a 12" strip of LEDs with power supply. It came from China so took a couple of weeks to arrive but only cost a couple of quid and works fine.

There is no problem buying stuff like that from China, it just take a while to arrive but if it's cheap and the seller has good feedback it's worth a punt. When I looked the UK ones were twice the price, still cheap enough though.


----------



## gaz2374 (Aug 29, 2005)

Iv got them in my gtp viv now but gonna buy 2 more sets for my boa and retic vivs once I sort of buy them lol


----------



## ba1l3y76 (May 8, 2011)

gaz2374 said:


> Iv got them in my gtp viv now but gonna buy 2 more sets for my boa and retic vivs once I sort of buy them lol


Any chance of some pics on how they are fixed inside the viv?


----------



## eightball (Jan 1, 2011)

get christmas lights and cut the wires back and youve got yourself led strip lights for quater the price! :lol2:


----------



## jetsmart1 (Feb 7, 2011)

eightball said:


> get christmas lights and cut the wires back and youve got yourself led strip lights for quater the price! :lol2:


 
but xmas lights are known for fires and electric shocks, whereas the led strips run lower power and are less likely to cause problems, 

only reason i worry about it is i remember my old xmas lights gave me a mighty shock.


----------



## eightball (Jan 1, 2011)

jetsmart1 said:


> but xmas lights are known for fires and electric shocks, whereas the led strips run lower power and are less likely to cause problems,
> 
> only reason i worry about it is i remember my old xmas lights gave me a mighty shock.


fair enough and its because the christmas lights dont usually go through a transformer and possibly dont have earth separated and possibly arent a SELV supply, but if you chop the plug on and shorten the legnth of the lights so youve not got 200 lights then it should work on a 9v battery :2thumb:


----------



## gaz2374 (Aug 29, 2005)

Iv tried Christmas tree lights before all be t over a 4ft fish tank but there a pain as the way they are payed out on the wire , poking out all over the show


----------

